# SEE the LED



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bright idea, I like 'em


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

ooooooooo. daddy likes. me need some of dem stat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Pipe Lite [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Great People


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

NICE!! Now if we can only get that boat wired with a set of LED's in the cockpit... red ones, like being on a submarine con tower in the movies  Can you say Night-Micro?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Pipe light.
gots em on my SK trailer. 
tehy are teh ghoot


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice when I re-do the old trailer that's the #1 choice for me next time.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Excellent choice!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I think they will match my gheenoe
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n18/alain_vallejo/gheenoe/IMG_0659.jpg


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

<a href="http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n18/alain_vallejo/gheenoe/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_0659.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n18/alain_vallejo/gheenoe/IMG_0659.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

IT HAD BEEN A WHILE.


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

I love those lights...


----------

